# Vicon CM 2400 disc problems



## Kiwi bale (Dec 3, 2011)

I am looking for info on how to dismantle cutter bar on CM 2400. I have got a mower with one disc not turning. PDF of repair manual or parts book would be helpfull. .


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I am e-mailing you a .pdf manual on the Vicon Disc Mower...it is 1.7M.

Jim


----------



## Redkiwi (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to Kverneland Group / Home - Welcome to Kverneland Group and click on Vicon
Kverneland Interparts Dokuviewer

All pdf 's on most models


----------

